# Top 3 mistakes made when planting crops



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is a short list of the top 3 mistakes made when planting........planting too fast causes the riccochet effect down the seed tubes.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/farmjournal/article/the_top_3_mistakes_made_at_planting/


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Lol put a level on the planter. Good one. We aren't that hilly but most of our fields don't have a flat spot in them. Even the apron to my shop is about a 1/12 pitch.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I think that they are common sense , but I never leveled my planter until last year. I watch them on tv and have learned a lot.


----------

